# Dubai Gyms Near Metro



## LexEnglish (May 7, 2016)

Hi All,

Having some trouble getting a car out here due to coming from Gsy (licence not accepted out here). 
Can't find a really decent gym close to a Metro station and would be most grateful for some to check out? 
Looking for your typical lads gym, up to 50's free weights, allowed to deadlift/squat/bench heavy without getting into trouble, classic bodybuilder/weightlifter gym.

PLEASE HELP. Cheers


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

LexEnglish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Having some trouble getting a car out here due to coming from Gsy (licence not accepted out here).
> Can't find a really decent gym close to a Metro station and would be most grateful for some to check out?
> ...


FITNESS HQ - Dubai's premier boutique Health and Fitness Club - sounds right up your street and pretty close to a metro station. Apologies if you run into a few of us FEMALE heavy lifters though.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

> Apologies if you run into a few of us FEMALE heavy lifters though.


Your online persona just got a bit scarier 😨.. 

For gym suggestions it might help if OP mentioned a couple of likely/preferred metro stations.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Racing_Goats said:


> Your online persona just got a bit scarier 😨..
> 
> For gym suggestions it might help if OP mentioned a couple of likely/preferred metro stations.


I don't look like a shot putter if that's what you mean. Lifting builds muscle, muscle burns fat, makes us lean


----------



## LexEnglish (May 7, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> [FITNESS HQ - Dubai's premier boutique Health and Fitness Club[/url] - sounds right up your street and pretty close to a metro station. Apologies if you run into a few of us FEMALE heavy lifters though.


Female heavy lifters are the best kind.... I only used the phrase "typical lads gym" because the sort of gym I'm looking for are shamefully stereotyped as that! Thanks a lot for the rec. though, will definitely check it out... Behind MoE?


----------



## LexEnglish (May 7, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> Your online persona just got a bit scarier 😨..
> 
> For gym suggestions it might help if OP mentioned a couple of likely/preferred metro stations.


I currently work up by DIFC, I live in the Marina but at the moment I commute from DIFC to Battuta Mall to go to the Fitness First there..... So open to anything between DIFC & Battuta which might save me some time!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There's tons of gyms around, some relatively near to Metro stations along your way home or close to home - Tribefit in marina, elevation fitness (JLT and business bay branches), Mma fitness (tecom and discovery gardens), fitness zone (JLT), Iconic Fitness in marina if you like crossfit, Train and Warehouse gym in al Quoz, Engine Fitness (jumeirah) and many others and hotels as well - there's a ton to choose from with varying quality, size and equipment, distance from metro, costs etc. I'd rather give any of them my money than FF


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

LexEnglish said:


> Female heavy lifters are the best kind.... I only used the phrase "typical lads gym" because the sort of gym I'm looking for are shamefully stereotyped as that! Thanks a lot for the rec. though, will definitely check it out... Behind MoE?


I know, I was just joking Yes it's quite close to MOE on Umm Sequim rd. Why not print off their free day pass and go check it out. Lots of toys in the box. You can even get a tyre and hammer out and go to town on that.


----------



## LexEnglish (May 7, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> I know, I was just joking Yes it's quite close to MOE on Umm Sequim rd. Why not print off their free day pass and go check it out. Lots of toys in the box. You can even get a tyre and hammer out and go to town on that.


Thanks for the info, much appreciated! Unfortunately, its a 30min walk by which point I looked like I had gone swimming in my suit from work as I walked through the door.... Any more suggestions, please please please. Same gym style? Heard of Fitness Zone in JLT, any idea? 

Thanks v much :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Fitness zone is ok, not very big but only about 500m from damac metro


----------

